# Rocky Mountain Maiden



## Giuliano.B (27. Januar 2016)

Servus Leutz,

endlich kann ein Maiden Threat aufgemacht werden. Heute kam mein Unlimited Frame in L. Bei den Demo Days bin ich mein Flatline M in direktem Vergleich zum Maiden in L gefahren. In L ist das Maiden auch schon so viel verspielter und agiler als das Flatty in M. Durch die Probefahrt konnte ich merken das eine Nummer größer angebracht ist. Scheinbar ist es auch der erste Seriensingleframe in Deutschland. Nachdem es ewig im Hafen fest hing, ging´s heute direkt an Tobens World. Ich bin so rattig xD

Die Waage sagt ohne den Spacer für´s Steuerrohr 4,52kg


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (27. Januar 2016)

Schöner Rahmen....Glückwunsch und detaillierter Aufbauthread bitte


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Januar 2016)

Der kommt mrwulf 

Acros Steuersatz










Und die 40 drin. Wegem Schaft kürzen muss die eh nochmal raus. Dann wieg ich die nochmal. Ich schau auch mal ob ich die Stealthdecals bekomm.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Januar 2016)

Sehr geil  Abo 

Stealth Decals kommen sicher gut. 

Wie wird denn der sonstige Aufbau aussehen?


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Januar 2016)

Vom Flatline die erste Saintbremse und Schaltung, Atlas Kurbel, rote Atlas Pedale, e thirteen TS1+ führung, atlas sattel, diabolus stütze, atlas fr direct mount und Lenker. Laufräder sind rote hopenaben, rote nippel, ztr flow und messerspeichen von Radsporttechnik Müller und ne rote Hope Sattelklemme. Das wars fürs erste


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Januar 2016)

Klingt gut


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Januar 2016)

Heut gings weiter.

XT IceTech Scheiben 200/180 168gr/132gr je 12gr die Schraubensätze
High Roller II 1287gr
Minion DHR II 1284gr
Laufräder VR/HR 839gr/992gr
Schläuche normale Schwalbe 212


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Januar 2016)

Heute wieder weiter gemacht. Mit der internen Leitungsverlegung ist sehr schön gemacht und ohne großes Gefuttel eingezogen. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Hinten kann man maximal 180er Scheiben fahren! Mit ´nem 200er Adapter bekommt man nur 180er Scheiben rein. Kurbel hab ich weil mal angebaut. Der Rockring kommt runter. Erstmal muss aber die Kettenführung kommen. Leider ist der Kunststoff von der Einführungsabdeckung am Unterrohr etwas spröde und die Löcher im Teil sehr knapp. Da hat man dazu noch schlechtes Gefühl beim Festziehen. Ein Miniriss ist am Loch der Abdeckung. Da soll mir Bikeaction nochmal Ersatz zukommen lassen. Da hätte man ruhig weicheren Kunststoff nehmen können der nicht so spröde ist.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Januar 2016)

Das mit den 180er Scheiben kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Auf all den Bildern von Rocky sind doch 200er verbaut?!


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2016)

Maiden + 40 = 

Sehr sehr geil, ich freu mich aufs fertige Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Januar 2016)

Mit der Scheibe muss ich nochmal gucken. Bin vielleicht im 26" Loch. Sattel steht aber im Radius


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Februar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall schaut das Bike geil aus!


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Februar 2016)

Freut mich das es euch gefällt. Freu mich schon aufs ausgiebig fahren. Allein die Testfahrt auf den Demodays war ne Offenbarung. Wenn es fertig ist, gibts auch ein Fotoshooting. Am besten mit meinem RM9 zusammen


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2016)

Kettenführung ist auch drauf. Nur hab ich Idiot gemerkt das die erstmal wieder runter muss.... Weil ich den BOS gegen einen Fox RC4 tausche. Rote Hope Sattelklemme, Abkleben, Schaltzug und Fittings für die Bremsleitung fehlen noch. Abstand Tretlager-HR-Nabe ist so sau viel kürzer als beim Flatline. Ich konnte aus der Kette ca. 7 Glieder rausmachen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Februar 2016)

Das ist mal ne Macht!


----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Februar 2016)

Bremse ist jetzt auch entlüftet. Auch wenn ich denke das der 203er Adapter mit den 26" Löchern an der Schwinge auch gehen würde, hab ich einen 180er bestellt. Der RC4 ist drin. Leider nicht ganz so schön wie der BOS wegen dem blauen Einstellrad. Aber ich will ein Fahrwerk vom gleichen Hersteller. 450er Feder ist auch bestellt. Im Dämpfer war leider nur ´ne 350er und die 450er vom BOS passt nicht. Feder rein, abkleben, Stütze kürzen und noch ´ne rote Sattelklemme und es ist fertig.

Weiß jemand wo ich Ride4 Daten herbekomme? Für´s Ride9 gibt/gabs ja ´ne App bzw. ´ne Dokumentation auf der Rockyseite. Hab´s beim Maiden jetzt einfach mal so eingestellt das das Tretlager am tiefsten und der Lenkwinkel am flachsten sein müsste. Komplett uneingestellt und mit der weichen Feder rollt sich´s noch wie kacke auf der Gasse xD. Aber ich weiß ja wo die Reise hingeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (16. Februar 2016)

So, heute kam der Scheibenadapter und die 450er Feder für den RC4. Das Maiden ist für´s erste fertig und ich hab´s auf unserem Hausendurotrail mal gefahren. Ich bin aktuell mit Ride4 auf dem aktuell flachesten Lenkwinkel. Werde 1/4° wohl steiler gehen. Den Dämpfer musste ich gut vorspannen und mit der 2015er Float war ich nun mit komplett raus gedrehter Druckstufe gefahren und 5 bar. So ist es aktuell einen Tacken straffer vorne. Werde wohl einen hauch noch herunter gehen. Nach und nach halt abstimmen... Aber so passts mal grob. Meins fährt sich aktuell nicht ganz so quirlig wie damals bei den Demodays. Denke aber das liegt am Lenkwinkel. 16,85kg wiegt es nun. Irgendwann soll noch ´ne Next SL Stütze her und SixC Kurbel und Lenker. Aber so passts erstmal. Rote Hopeklemme und wie bereits gesagt, Stealth Decals bekommt die 40


----------



## 19JaiK94 (4. März 2016)

Huhu

Sehr schönes Rad haste dir da aufgebaut!
Ich bestelle meins nächste Woche auch, ich hab deswegen eine Frage an dich

Ich bestelle mir die Park Version mit den xFusion Federelementen und baue ans Maiden nur meine RockShox Sachen und Bremsen

Brauche ich besondere Buchsen um den RockShox Dämpfer (Vivid air) dran zu bauen oder klappt das auch mit den XFusion/standart Teilen die drin sind?
Dämpfereinbaulänge ist bei dem Rad ja 240mm oder?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen
Lg


----------



## dasiggi (16. April 2016)

Hier mal meine Maiden!


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. April 2016)

Mega geil mit der Dorado und komplett schwarz. Würde noch die Decals am Schutz der Gabel entfernen und die Decals auf den LR reduzieren. Aber ansonsten top


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Mai 2016)

Deins mal gewogen?


----------



## dasiggi (2. Mai 2016)

Der Rahmen in M mit stoy Dämpfer wiegt 4,3 kg und das komplette Rad mit Procore 15,7 kg.

Gruß


----------



## Enginejunk (1. November 2016)

Gibts schon langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Maiden? kumpel würde sich das Maiden Park kaufen wollen und meinte ich soll mal nachfragen wie zufrieden die besitzer sind. lagerqualität usw. achja, und wie die X-fusion dämpfer und gabel so sind, will die wohl drinlassen.


----------



## NomadTom (1. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Gibts schon langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Maiden?


die würden mich auch interessieren.
Hab meins ja noch nicht so lange. Was mir aber jetzt schon aufgefallen ist, dass der Lack recht empfindlich ist. Habe schon den ein- und anderen Abplatzer im Klarlack am Sitzrohr. Ist halt so und wurde jetzt von mir abgeklebt. Bei der Montage der hinteren Bremszange muss man die Längung der Leitung beim Einfedern berücksichtigen, kann sonst üngünstig für die Leitung werden.
Habe auch den originalen BOS Stoy rare gegen einen FOX Float X2 getauscht (nicht von Rückruf betroffen) und bin mit den Einstellungen noch nicht ganz so zufrieden. Bilde mir ein das der Float in der HSC und LSC fast ein bisschen zu hart abgestimmt ist. Heck noch nicht ganz so ruhig z.B. bei Bremswellen und rumpeligen Strecken allgemein, aber da habe ich in der neuen Saison ja noch genug Zeit das richtig einzustellen. Wie schon gesagt, fahr das Bike ja noch nicht so lange, finde es aber bis jetzt schon ziemlich gut und freu mich schon wie Bolle auf die neue Saison.

LG
Thomas


----------



## Enginejunk (1. November 2016)

okay, schonmal gut. lackaplatzer, nunja.

bezüglich lagerhaltbarkeit gibts nix zu meckern?

er wollte eigentlich wieder ein Operator kaufen aber hat dann gesehen das das Maiden in etwa dieselbe geo hat aber man selbige noch verstellen kann. wenn ich mein Operator nicht schon bestellt hätte wäre ich wohl auch ins wanken gekommen.

achja, wie siehts aus mit Rock-eigenheiten?
Standardlager verbaut?
dämpfer passen vom platz alle rein?
welchen tune bräuchte man beim dämpfer?

und was mich auch interessieren würde aber nix wirklich gefunden habe: wie siehts aus mit garantie auf den rahmen?
EDIT: bezüglich garantie: 3 jahre bei DH und FR bikes. nunja, net grad dolle.


----------



## NomadTom (1. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Standardlager verbaut?



sind Enduro Bearings Lager drin



Enginejunk schrieb:


> dämpfer passen vom platz alle rein?



Der FOX X2 Float passt ohne Probleme rein



Enginejunk schrieb:


> welchen tune bräuchte man beim dämpfer?



den wüsste ich auch gern, bilde mir ein das der Original FOX Float X2 2017er bei der Druckstufe einen Tacken weicher sein könnte

Garantie wurden mir vom Schweizer Händler 6 Jahre bescheinigt

LG
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (1. November 2016)

NomadTom schrieb:


> sind richtig grosse Enduro Bearings Lager drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig grosse enduro bearings? weisst du was das heisst? nein?

es geht um ein DH/FR bike! da ist die belastung ganz anders.

wegen garantie, es geht um ein DH /FR bike, oder als was stufst du das Maiden ein?!? als Teures Puky rad mit Federweg?!?


----------



## NomadTom (1. November 2016)

meine Antworten einfach nochmal lesen, vielleicht selber mal den Lolly aus der Hand legen und nicht ganz so auf dicke Hose machen.
Im übrigen, was Du da wissen willst steht so eigentlich schon alles auf der RM Seite.

Aber bist schon ein ganz Guter


----------



## Enginejunk (1. November 2016)

NomadTom schrieb:


> sind richtig grosse Enduro Bearings Lager drin
> 
> Geil! das ist die korrekte aussage auf meine frage. besser wäre wäre noch es sind richtig grosse DH lager verbaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## NomadTom (1. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Standardlager verbaut?



Enduro Bearings Lager verbaut

FOX Float X2 passt rein, beim Vivid air könnte es schon eng werden

LG
Thomas


----------



## Enginejunk (1. November 2016)

sorry, ich habs mit zitieren nich so. 

aber deine antwort zeigt mir das du absolut null plan hast. 

wenn du der einzige und representative RM Maiden fahrer bist, dann ok. Eine von überheblichen kackvögeln geprägte marke mag mein kumpel zum glück genausowenig wie ich.


----------



## Enginejunk (1. November 2016)

NomadTom schrieb:


> Enduro Bearings Lager verbaut
> 
> 
> LG
> Thomas


nichtsdestotrotz würde ich von DIR gern wissen was Enduro Bearings sind. 
nur so um mein unwissen aufzufrischen.


----------



## numinisflo (1. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sorry, ich habs mit zitieren nich so.
> 
> aber deine antwort zeigt mir das du absolut null plan hast.
> 
> wenn du der einzige und representative RM Maiden fahrer bist, dann ok. Eine von überheblichen kackvögeln geprägte marke mag mein kumpel zum glück genausowenig wie ich.


Was willst du eigentlich mit deiner miserablen Ausdrucksweise erreichen? Ist ja nicht auszuhalten hier.


----------



## NomadTom (1. November 2016)

http://endurobearings.com/products/suspension/
sowas z.B.



Enginejunk schrieb:


> wenn du der einzige und representative RM Maiden fahrer bist, dann ok. Eine von überheblichen kackvögeln geprägte marke mag mein kumpel zum glück genausowenig wie ich.



zeig das mal einem in deinem Bekanntenkreis der ,normal, ist, der erklärt Dir dann auch vielleicht noch was an diesem Satz falsch ist 

aber ich glaube an dich, ein bißchen Zeit zum lernen hast du ja noch, denn so alt kannst Du noch nicht sein.

LG
Thomas


----------



## Enginejunk (1. November 2016)

NEIN! ich will wissen was ENDURO-bearings sind! ihr labert en marketing scheiss nach und wisst absolu nicht worum es eigentlich geht. sorry.   ihr seid dumme marketingopfer. mit diesem statement geh ich nur raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (2. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> NEIN! ich will wissen was ENDURO-bearings sind! ihr labert en marketing scheiss nach und wisst absolu nicht worum es eigentlich geht. sorry.   ihr seid dumme marketingopfer. mit diesem statement geh ich nur raus.



"Enduro bearings" ist der Name des Herstellers.

Das hat nix mit dem Einsatzzweck zu tun.
Wahrscheinlich ist dein Kopf vom Ganzen "das ist für enduro" marketing geschwurbel schon etwas weich.

Eine Ausdrucksweise wie ein Asi hast Du trotzdem... muss wohl am exil liegen.


----------



## HerrKaos (2. November 2016)

@Enginejunk
Was willst Du denn eigentlich wissen verdammt?

Deine Frage war, ob Standardlager verbaut sind. 
Was auch immer, in diesem Zusammenhang, für dich 'standard' ist.
Verbaut sind Lager von Enduro. 
An Hinterbauten kommen MAX Lager dieser Firma zum Einsatz. 
Wenn von Enduro Bearings an Hinterbauten gesprochen wird, ist in der Regel ein solches Max-Type Lager gemeint.
Das ist Standard.
MAX Lager sind beidseitig gedichtete Rillenkugellager. Sie haben keinen Käfig, sind voll mit Kugeln in 2 Reihen ausgestattet. Die Laufflächen sind besonders tief um seitliche Kräfte besser aufzunehmen. Sie laufen etwas schwerer als andere, halten aber deutlich mehr aus. Sie wurden speziell für Anwendungen mit geringer Rotation, lateraler Belastung und hohem Verschleiß entwickelt.
Die Lager am Maiden sind, wie Thomas oben schon schrieb, ziemlich groß dimensioniert.
30x42x7 und 20x32x7, viel mehr geht nicht.
Der Verschleiss ist relativ gering.
Dank den Schmiernippeln der Wartungsaufwand auch.


----------



## HerrKaos (2. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> NEIN! ich will wissen was ENDURO-bearings sind! ihr labert en marketing scheiss nach und wisst absolu nicht worum es eigentlich geht. sorry.   ihr seid dumme marketingopfer. mit diesem statement geh ich nur raus.





Enginejunk schrieb:


> sorry, ich habs mit zitieren nich so.
> 
> aber deine antwort zeigt mir das du absolut null plan hast.
> 
> wenn du der einzige und representative RM Maiden fahrer bist, dann ok. Eine von überheblichen kackvögeln geprägte marke mag mein kumpel zum glück genausowenig wie ich.




Ich finde deine Art und Weise dich hier zu verständigen, unverschämt.
Anstatt anderen Nutzern, welche Dir freundlich und richtig antworten, mangelnde Fachkenntinss und Dummheit zu unterstellen, und zu beleidigen, solltest du viel mehr dein eigenes Wissen hinterfragen.
Dein fehlendes Wissen ist nämlich ursächlich für dein Unverständniss und Ärger.


Kaufe deinem Freund bitte das Kona oder passe deine Ausdrucksweise an.


Beste Grüße Josch


----------



## HerrKaos (2. November 2016)

ma.schino schrieb:


> "...
> 
> Eine Ausdrucksweise wie ein Asi hast Du trotzdem... muss wohl am exil liegen.



 Bester.


----------



## Enginejunk (2. November 2016)

Entschuldigung, ich habe mich im ton vergriffen.

bei "enduro" bearings schrillen alle alarmglocken wegen des modebegriffs.

nun denn, neuer versuch:

sind standard lager verbaut? damit meine ich lager die man als standard bezeichnen kann, die man also bei SKF, schrauben-karl oder dem chinamann um die ecke kaufen kann, also keine exotischen maße, kein bund etc. einfache standardmaße. innen wie aussen metrisch oder zöllig.

und nein, liegt nicht am exil, mir geht nur umständliches gelaber aufn sack.


----------



## J.D.4479 (2. November 2016)

Hier stehen alle technischen Daten und Lagergrößen.
http://www.bikeaction.de/fileadmin/...tain_Tech_Manual_MAIDEN_2016.pdf?_=1458226193

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuL (5. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

hat noch jemand Interesse an einem Carbon Unterrohrschutz für's Maiden? 

Ich bin am überlegen den originalen (der ja doch sehr hässlich ist) auszutauschen und da ich nichts gefunden habe, denke ich darüber nach selbst was zu basteln. Für mich alleine lohnt es sich aber kaum, eine Form herzustellen... Vielleicht gibt es hier ja noch ein paar Leute, die ihren gerne austauschen würden. Dann würde sich der Aufwand lohnen.

Falls jemand weiss, wo man einen schönen kaufen kann, bin ich für einen Link natürlich auch dankbar.

Grüße
Julian


----------



## NomadTom (5. Dezember 2016)

JuL schrieb:


> der ja doch sehr hässlich ist


 
ja der ist wirklich hässlich, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, an diesem Rad ist nicht nur der Unterrohrschutz hässlich. Das ganze Rad hat finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt die Gene für einen Laufsteg mit in die Form bekommen. Wenn Du den Urohrschutz austauschen/abändern willst müsstest den im Sitzrohr ja auch noch wechseln, und vielleicht noch diesen dummen Deckel für die Ltgs-Durchführung, wer fährt schon DI2 an einem DHler  und und und
Und hey ich habe auch das Bike  aber ich finde es geil, es geht geil, es ist *kpl!! *aus Carbon  und weil es eben so ist finde ich es GEIL!!

LG
Thomas


----------



## JuL (5. Dezember 2016)

Ja, der Protektor im Sitzrohr wäre dann wohl gleich als nächstes dran.


----------



## BigBlock427 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich wollte euch mal mein Winterprojekt 2016 vorstellen. Ich habe mehr oder weniger zufällig ein Rocky Mountain Maiden Pro als „Schnäppchen“ geschlagen. Allerdings muss ich ehrlicherweise gestehen dass ich diese Waffe nullkommanull brauche. Auf Grund sehr langer DH Pause, viel zu vielen Kilos und mangelnder Fitness war mein Trek Session von 2010 schon immer deutlich schneller als ich. Aber ich bin seit Jahrzenten Rocky „Fanboy“ und habe diverse „Vintage Bikes“ der Marke im Keller stehen. So kam dann beim Maiden doch ein starkes „Haben Will“ Gefühl und letzten Endes habe ich doch zugeschlagen. Da ich aber die Ausstattung recht jämmerlcih finde und auch irgendwie eine Abneigung gegen BOS habe, habe ich alles zerlegt und verkauft. Und das Rad seit Oktober je nach Zeit und Kohle aufgebaut- mit vielen Neuteilen und ein paar Gebrauchten. Zumindest wurden viele meiner „Traum“parts verbaut (zB Trickstuff DRT) und ich bin mit dem Resultat mehr als happy.
Heut morgen ist er fertig geworden, der neue "Nobelhobel". Leider (zum Glück- sein Hobel ist geil) ist mein Maiden in vielen Details, dem von User dasiggi recht ähnlich- ich wollte ihn nicht kopieren, meine Partlist entstand unabhängig von seinem Rad.

Jetzt werde ich noch auf der Strasse die Bremse einbremsen und dann bin ich ready für die hometrails. Ich fürchte mich grad noch vor dem ersten Tag im Bikepark: „Der fette alte Sack auf seinem Nobelhobel“ – egal, ich habe Spass an Fahrrädern und viel Spass dran schöne Räder zu bauen…. Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich.

Viel Spass mit den Bildern.

Partslist:

Rocky Mountain Maiden XL


Manitou Revox Pro Dämpfer


Manitou Dorado Pro Gabel mit Ventiltuningkit


E13 LG1r LRS


Trickstuff Dirretissima Bremsen


Thomson elite Sattelstütze


Syncros Am Sattel


FSA Headset


Race Face Atlas DM Vorbau


Race Face Atlas Lenker


Oury lockon Griffe


Shimano Saint Schaltwerk und trigger


Shimano Kette und Kassette


E13 Kettenführung


Hope Sattelklemme


Race Face Sixc Kurbel + 38t NW


Race Face DH Tretlager


Burgtec Platform Pedale


NL Design Stealth decals


----------



## ma.schino (31. Dezember 2016)

Seeeehr geil - Glückwunsch!

Fahrwerk und Bremsen hätte ich jetzt andere genommen aber das nur so meine Meinung am Rande...

Finde es cool, dass Du das sozusagen als Liebhaberprojekt aufgebaut hast.
Ich bin da genauso, denke auch ab und zu über sowas nach.

Letztlich hat bisher aber die Vernunft gesiegt.

Geniess den Hobel und die Freude am Auswählen und Aufbauen.
Für mich ist das auch ein grosser Teil des Spasses.


----------



## BigBlock427 (31. Dezember 2016)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Seeeehr geil - Glückwunsch!
> 
> Fahrwerk und Bremsen hätte ich jetzt andere genommen aber das nur so meine Meinung am Rande....


Ja da gibt es natürlich unterschiedliche Meinungen und Vorlieben. 
Ich mag die dorado- mangelnde verdrehsteifigkeit stört mich nicht. 
Aber die verstellbarkeit  (ohne werkzeug) und die Performance überzeugen. Ausserdem hat sie ein super bottom out- bei schweren Fahrern ein grosses plus.
Der revox dämpfer ist schick, unauffällig und gut einstellbar. Ich bin kein Ingenieur- ich will es einfach und Werkzeugfrei haben.
Ausserdem hat er eine breite und wirksame Zugstufenverstellung  (der original BOS hatte mit 550er feder gar keine richtige Dämpfung mehr) und einen super bottom out (schwerer Fahrer und so...)
Ersatzweise hab ich noch einen fox rc4 daheim liegen, falls der revox mal versagt.

In Sachen bremse wollte ich einfach den derzeit bestmöglichen anker haben (schwerer Fahrer ) und die trickstuff direttissima ist dermassen schick noch dazu, das ich bereit war das Konto zu plündern. Was hättest du an Fahrwerk und bremse verbaut?


----------



## ma.schino (31. Dezember 2016)

Bremsen bin ich einfach seit jeh her shimano jünger. Zuverlässig keicht kürzbar, kaum Entlüftungsbedarf, Mineralöl.... die Saint ist mittlerweile wohl ziemlich auf der schweren Seite aber für mich persönlich einfach die beste Kombination für ein dh bike...

Was dh fahrwerk angeht würde ich die fox 40 und den x2 nehmen.
Vor allem zu dem schwarzen Rahmen würde das gut passen.. den x2 fahr ich am enduro und finde das einen klasse Dämpfer.

Jeder eben nach seinen Vorlieben...

Darf man fragen wo Du das bike her hast? (Falla es nicht geheim ist wenn das angebot so gut war ..  )


----------



## BigBlock427 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hab es ganz regulär über meinen rocky Händler. Das Jahr ist zu Ende und auf 16er Modelle gibt es gute Rabatte- auch bei bikeaction. 
Fox40 hatte ich gerade und ich hab mich auf manitou gefreut. Auch wenn es etwas antiquiert ist in Sachen Fahrwerk. 
Aber ich finde revox und dorado gut.
Und der ein oder andere Euro liest sich damit auch sparen. 
Gruß max


----------



## ma.schino (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsch auf jeden Fall viel Spass - rockt bestimmt das Teil.

Welcher bikepark ist denn bei dir so in der Nähe?

Wie gesagt juckt es mich auch ab und zu in den Fingern einfach so zum Spass mal wieder ein dh bike aufbauen und fahren....

Zur Zeit ist halt anderes wichtiger und ein alter sack bin ich im Vergleich mit den ganzen Bikepark kids auf jeden fall..


----------



## BigBlock427 (2. Januar 2017)

Beerfelden ist nicht weit...
Wildbad auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Februar 2017)

BigBlock427 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich wollte euch mal mein Winterprojekt 2016 vorstellen. Ich habe mehr oder weniger zufällig ein Rocky Mountain Maiden Pro als „Schnäppchen“ geschlagen. Allerdings muss ich ehrlicherweise gestehen dass ich diese Waffe nullkommanull brauche. Auf Grund sehr langer DH Pause, viel zu vielen Kilos und mangelnder Fitness war mein Trek Session von 2010 schon immer deutlich schneller als ich. Aber ich bin seit Jahrzenten Rocky „Fanboy“ und habe diverse „Vintage Bikes“ der Marke im Keller stehen. So kam dann beim Maiden doch ein starkes „Haben Will“ Gefühl und letzten Endes habe ich doch zugeschlagen. Da ich aber die Ausstattung recht jämmerlcih finde und auch irgendwie eine Abneigung gegen BOS habe, habe ich alles zerlegt und verkauft. Und das Rad seit Oktober je nach Zeit und Kohle aufgebaut- mit vielen Neuteilen und ein paar Gebrauchten. Zumindest wurden viele meiner „Traum“parts verbaut (zB Trickstuff DRT) und ich bin mit dem Resultat mehr als happy.
> ...



Mit dem alten Sack das kenn ich. Am Ende ist man aber dann doch schneller als man sich erst andenkt . Wo kommst du her? Beerfelden ist von mir auch nicht weit


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. Februar 2017)

Wen es interessiert: Es gibt noch einige 2016er Maiden Bikes + Rahmen zu guten Konditionen. Bei Interesse gerne pn.


----------



## Baltrock (31. Dezember 2017)

Servus zusammen,
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Rocky Mountain Maiden Rahmen zugelegt und baue diesen gerade auf. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Innenlager und einer Kurbel. Habt ihr da Empfehlungen?
Benno beim Steuersatz? 

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Baltrock (31. Dezember 2017)

Ah noch zum ergänzen. Es kommt eine Fox 40 rein


----------



## BigBlock427 (21. Januar 2018)

Habe an meinem mal wieder ein wenig rumgebastelt:


----------



## fresh-e (15. Juni 2018)

-


----------



## fresh-e (19. Juni 2018)

@BigBlock427 @Giuliano.B Inwiefern ist den bei euch klappern am Hinterbau?


----------



## AlBirdy (22. Juni 2018)

fresh-e schrieb:


> @BigBlock427 @Giuliano.B Inwiefern ist den bei euch klappern am Hinterbau?



Bei mir klappert es auch gewaltig. Nervt wie Teufel. Klappert schon auf Flow Trails über Bremswellen.

Ich dachte zunächst, das sei aufgrund meines Rohloff Kettenspanners. Habe mir dann einen Spanner aus einem Zee Schaltwerk gebaut, keine Verbesserung.
Anschließend doppelt Slapper Tape plus einfach Velcro drüber, erneut nada.

Es ist definitiv die Kette die auf die Kettenstrebe schlägt. Ist das ein generelles Problem mit Carbon Bikes?

Next step wird eine dünne Schicht Schaumstoff als Basis und einfach Slapper Tape drüber.
Andere Option, kleine Slapper Tape Wellen wie altuell bei Santa Cruz im WC, oder aber einen Reifen. Letzterer als Streifen längs aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbindern befestigen. Sollte ein möglichst weicher und neuer Reifen sein, damit die Stollen noch hoch sind.
Habe ich noch nie gesehen, aber wenn ich mir anschaue, was zb Specialized aktuell beim Stumpi mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz macht, könnte das durchaus funktionieren.


----------



## RM9 (24. Juni 2018)

Hi an die Maiden-Fahrer,

ich bin kurz davor, mir ebenfalls eines zuzulegen. Mich würde interessieren, welche Federhärten Ihr mit welchem Fahrergewicht verbaut habt. Mein Wunschobjekt hat einen DHX2 Dämpfer verbaut, ich bringe mit Ausrüstung so ca. 110kg auf die Waage. Welche Härte würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Greets,
Danio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlBirdy (25. Juni 2018)

400er Feder bei 85 Kilo nackt. Kommt genau bei 30% Sag raus.


----------



## RM9 (6. Juli 2018)

Es ist aufgebaut:


----------



## AlBirdy (10. Juli 2018)

Für alle, die den Hobel leise bekommen wollen. 3M Mastic Tape an die Kettenstrebe, wie es aktuell das Santa Cruz Team beim V10 macht!
Mein Maiden klingt damit nicht mehr wie ein 200€ Baumarktrad, sondern man hört lediglich die Reifengeräusche. Ein absoluter Traum. Die Lösung funktioniert zu 100%.


----------



## Peter_Lustich (16. Oktober 2018)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Für alle, die den Hobel leise bekommen wollen. 3M Mastic Tape an die Kettenstrebe, wie es aktuell das Santa Cruz Team beim V10 macht!
> Mein Maiden klingt damit nicht mehr wie ein 200€ Baumarktrad, sondern man hört lediglich die Reifengeräusche. Ein absoluter Traum. Die Lösung funktioniert zu 100%.



Bin auch grad dran das zu ändern. Kannst du ein Bild posten von deiner Modifikation? Danke


----------



## fresh-e (6. November 2018)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> 400er Feder bei 85 Kilo nackt. Kommt genau bei 30% Sag raus.



Welchen Dämpfer hast du? Hab einen CC DB Coil und aktuell 450er Feder bei 73kg. Muss aber vsl. auf 500er gehen, da es mir bei harten Drops noch durchschlägt.


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Dezember 2018)

Im DHX RC4 fahre ich eine 450er Feder mit 90kg und passt gut. Sag kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe seit Herbst 2018 auch ein RM Maiden. Rahmenfarbe ist die Gleiche wie die vom @RM9. Verbaut ist eine FOX 40 performance elite und hinten ein BOS Dämpfer.
Wie ich es in der heutigen Vorstellung als Neumitglied schon angemerkt habe, bin ich aus dem üblichen DH Alter schon mehr als raus. Es war mehr ein Spontankauf, weil ich schon immer eins wollte und ich im Bikepark durch ein Mietbike endgültig Feuer gefangen habe. Kaum zu Hause, habe ich die einschlägigen Verkaufsportale angeklickt. Ich muss zugeben, mein Hauptkriterium war der Preis. Den habe ich mir als Limit gesetzt und so die Suchfunktion eingegrenzt und u.a. ist auch ein Maiden dabei gewesen, welches ich letztlich gekauft habe.

Ich komme von der KFZ Technik und kenne demzufolge die Bedeutung der einzelnen Fahrwerkswinkel. Auch fahre ich schon seit frühester Jugend und habe schon immer an Rädern rumgeschraubt. Und trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich im Augenblick schon ernüchtert bin. Glaubte ich im Bikepark noch an eine Allerweltseinstellung des Fahrwerks am Mietbike, muss ich sagen, dass es am RM auch nicht sehr viel anders ist. Ich tue mich unheimlich schwer mit der Geometrie. Ich habe echt das Gefühl, auf einem Chopper zu fahren. Flacher Lenkwinkel, das VR gaaanz weit weg von mir, eine Federung die alles schluckt, mir aber auch kein Gefühl für den Untergrund liefert. Mit meinem Hardtail oder Dirtbike in einen Anlieger macht mir nichts. Es rüttelt und rumpelt ehrlich und man weiss immer ob man kurz vor dem Absteigen ist. Hier hingegen geht es sanft in die Wand und schmatzend werden die Unebenheiten aufgenommen und so geht es entkoppelt von allem weiter und man (oder zumindest ich) weiss gar nicht wo der Grenzbereich ist. Irgendwie unheimlich das Ganze und für mich nicht so recht fassbar. Vielleicht werden sich einige hier an den Kopf greifen, aber so ist es nun mal. Am Bike liegt es sicher nicht, es ist mehr der Typ der draufsitzt(steht).

Ich habe mir auch überlegt, das ganze Bike grundsätzlich zu hart abzustimmen um das Dirtbike Feeling zu erreichen, aber irgendwie kann es das ja auch nicht sein, dass ich Federweg verschenke.

Naja, mal sehen was das 2019 bringt und vielleicht kommt Zeit kommt Rat. Auch mit eurer gütigen Mithilfe...

Sespri


----------



## ma.schino (13. Januar 2019)

Tja. - was hast du genau erwartet? Solche bikes sind für high Speed durch grobe Sachen und große Sprünge gebaut.
Dafür nimmt man das etwas indirektere feeling in Kauf...
Es ist halt für einen recht speziellen Einsatzzweck gebaut und dadurch auch in anderen Bereichen limitiert.

Deswegen: weiter versuchen und dran gewöhnen oder halt einsehen, dass man damit nicht warm wird.

Gerade wenn man älter wird tendiert man ja nicht mehr zu so extremen Sachen: vielleicht war da der Traum stärker als eine realistische Selbsteinschätzung!?


----------



## Sespri (13. Januar 2019)

Wenn das indirektere Feeling nicht nur meine Einbildung sondern eine Tatsache ist, werde ich daran arbeiten und kann damit leben. Ich wollte nur mal die Meinung derer hören, die schon länger mit solchen Bikes unterwegs sind.

Betreffend Selbsteinschätzung: Ich kenne den leidigen Spruch "man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt". Das ist ausgemachter Quatsch. Ich entgegne dann jeweils, dass ich sehen möchte, wie ein im Geiste junggebliebener 80 jähriger, die 100m in 10s rennt. Ich werde mich hüten, einem 20 Jährigen nachfahren zu wollen und zu glauben, ich könne das Rad der Zeit zurückdrehen. Nichtsdestotrotz will und werde ich es im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten krachen lassen. Das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen, mögen andere anders ticken. Aber dazu gehört auch die Tatsache, sich mit der Materie zu befassen und immer dazu zu lernen. 

Das Kind im Manne stirbt nie...


----------



## Giuliano.B (17. Januar 2019)

Ich finde das Maiden schon recht poppig im Vergleich zu anderen Downhillern. Hast du den Lenkwinkel mit Ride 4 mal steil gestellt? Würde an deiner Stelle dann auch eher härter und mit biss weniger Dämpfung fahren


----------



## Sespri (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo Giuliano.B

Danke für deinen Input! 

Wie meinst du das mit poppig im Vergleich? Das andere DH noch entkoppelter reagieren oder eher den Kontakt zum Untergrund bieten?

Ride 4 habe ich bisher nur theoretisch durchgekaut. Beim Kauf im Oktober war schon der flachste Winkel eingestellt. Den habe ich mal so gelassen, damit bei zunehmender Geschwindigkeit zumindest mal vom Bike die grösstmögliche Stabilität kommt. Aber ich denke, wenn ich das Bike mal besser kenne, werde ich schon mal damit rumspielen. Nur schon um die Unterschiede festzustellen und auch um das passendes Setup herauszufinden. Wäre ja schade um die Möglichkeiten, wenn man die schon hat.

Bisher habe ich gleichmal die zu weiche Feder gegen eine Gelbe getauscht. Das ist schon mal merklich besser. Hinterrad war im Vergleich dazu richtig bockig. Dämpferbuchsen waren schwergängig und vom Vorgänger mit der Zange malträtiert worden. Alles zerlegt, gereinigt und mit neuen Buchsen versehen. Dann die Feder nur spielfrei angezogen und nicht so blödsinnig vorgespannt wie vom Vorgänger. Spricht jetzt auch schön sensibel an. Laut Internet Berechnungstools ist/sollte/müsste die verbaute 450x3.00 die Passende für meine 100kg sein. SAG stimmt nach theoretischen Vorgaben. Ich könnte mir eine 500er aber durchaus auch vorstellen. Als "Test" bin ich mal längere Treppenstufen runtergefahren. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie aussagekräftig das ist, aber auf mich machte es einen guten Eindruck. Nach dem ersten Inpuls ist das Bike schön ausbalanciert geblieben und ist weder bockig geworden noch hat sich das Ganze aufgeschaukelt. 

Ich werde mich mal vorerst auf die Maschine einfahren, bevor ich wild rumschraube. Das wird aber erst dann sein, wenn die ersten Parks mit Gondelbetrieb wieder öffnen. Der früheste bereits im März. Ein Föngebiet - rundherum alles Schnee und dort eben nicht. Freu mich jetzt schon drauf. Ich muss mehrere Runs machen können. Im Augenblick bestehen meine "Probefahrten" aus 30 Min. den heimischen Singletrail hochstossen und in 3 Min. runter...


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2019)

Mit poppig meine ich, dass das Rad spritziger und agiler fährt. Du ein direkteres Feeling beim fahren bekommst, da es dir doch zu sehr einfach bügelt.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Downhillern. Das alte Flatline, Demo etc. fahren sich deutlich "bügelhafter". Das Flatline z.B. hatte eine Spurtreue wie ein U-Boot. Das Ding walzte alles platt, egal wie. Das Maiden ist da halt agiler. Als ich das erste mal das Maiden getestet hatte, dachte ich, ich würde auf einem größeren Enduro sitzen.


----------



## oppaunke (28. Januar 2019)

Wen du die für dich passende Einstellung gefunden hast und dich auf der schüssel wohler fühlst, dann wirst du automatisch schneller.
Und dann wirst du irgendwann erkennen was mit dem ding möglich ist.klingt als wärst du einfach zu langsam.
Und Trails mit Anliegern, die du vorher mit dem hardtail mehr oder weniger schnell durcheilt hast sind ggfs auch nicht das bevorzugte einsatzgebiet des Bikes.
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden fall 2019 viel spass beim ausloten deiner grenzen.
Die des Bikes loten wir alten säcke eh nicht mehr aus.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Sespri (29. Januar 2019)

Mit dem DH bin ich definitiv zu langsam, keine Frage. Ich ziehe mittlerweile Parallelen zu meiner Supermoto. Auch diese braucht, bedingt durch den hohen Schwerpunkt und der Geometrie, eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit und Entschlossenheit. Dann wird es auch spassig und fühlt sich sicher an. Zu langsam ist ein nur ein wackeliges Gekippe.

Ja, die Freizeitgestaltung des Jahres 2019 steht ganz im Zeichen des Bikens, speziell natürlich die der neuen Sparte DH. Wir haben ja gute Möglichkeiten bei uns. Diverse Bikeparks unterschiedlichen Niveaus und auch viele Trails wo halt hochfahren/schieben angesagt ist. Spontan habe ich auch ein paar Tage in Leogang gebucht.  

Mal sehen wie weit ich mich Mental an das Ganze rantasten kann. Körperlich halte ich mich seit Jahren mit regelmässigem Bouldern, Biken und Schwimmen fit. Daran sollte es nicht scheitern. Klar habe ich auf dem Mietbike Muskeln gespürt, die man sonst nie braucht. Aber es war nicht so, dass ich am Abend halbtot vom Bike gefallen bin. Ich denke, das kommt schon gut...


----------



## Chu (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo Jungs,
es ist gerade mein neuer Maiden Rahmen zuhause angekommen und ich würde gerne einen Rock Shoxs Super Deluxe einbauen...
Könntet ihr mir die genauen Dämpfer Einbaumaße, Hub inklusive Hülsen sagen? Habe den Rahmen gerade nicht zur Hand und würde den Dämpfer gerne bestellen, dass er zuhause ist und ich das Bike gleich aufbauen kann wenn ich zurück komme.
Danke Euch Grüße Jule


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2019)

Hast du einen Frame ohne Dämpfer gekauft? Die Buchsen wären sonst ja normal im alten drinnen. EBL 241. Hub kann ich dir ausm Kopf nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (19. April 2019)

Hallo an die Maiden Treiber und eine Frage;

Langsam gewöhne ich mich an den Stuhl, die Geschwindigkeiten werden höher, die Einstellung von Fahrwerk/Reifendruck habe ich auch immer besser im Griff - alles soweit ok. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist der Einfluss vom Ride 4 System. Z.Zt. ist bei mir die "flachste" Einstellung, d.h. der kleinste Lenkwinkel aktuell. Gerne würde ich einfach mal aus Interesse den steilsten einstellen um mal diese Version kennenzulernen, aber ich möchte nicht im Park merken, dass er mir völlig nicht liegt. Klar könnte man jetzt sagen, probiere es und du weisst es, aber auf dem Kiesparkplatz habe ich keine Lust auf grosse Umbauaktionen und der naheste Park ist doch 75min Autofahrt von zu Hause weg. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich es vom meinem Motorrad kenne, wie nur das Durchstossen der Gabel um einen Ring = 4mm einen enormen Einfluss auf die Wendigkeit hatte. D.h. WAS sich ändert, ist mir schon bewusst, nur ist das hier bei der Maiden auch so? Wenn der Unterschied nur im Kommabereich ist, spare ich mir die Aktion. Wenn es auch für Normalsterbliche spürbar ist, überlege ich es mir mal die Maschine zu Hause vorzubereiten und den Versuch zu wagen.

Besten Dank Sespri


----------



## Fluhbike (27. August 2019)

Was meint ihr, wann kommt ein neues raus?


----------



## BikeAction (4. September 2019)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wann kommt ein neues raus?


Ja, heißt Slayer


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. September 2019)

Und warum fährt Vaea Verbeeck bei den DH Rennen noch ihr Maiden?


----------



## Fluhbike (15. Dezember 2019)

Kurze frage betreffend grösse: bin 177, ratet ihr zu grösse M oder L? Vielen dank schon mal.


----------



## Sespri (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin 185, habe ein L und denke manchmal, ein XL wäre fast besser.  

Ich würde ein L nehmen...


----------



## RM9 (15. Dezember 2019)

Geht mir ähnlich. 187cm und L weils kein XL gab. Wäre aber passender. Würde an Deiner Stelle L nehmen.


----------



## Fluhbike (15. Dezember 2019)

Hmm fast gedacht, das sizing ist ja schon älter... schade hätte ein gebrauchtes m haben können.


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (6. August 2021)

Kann mir jemand Infos geben, ob das XL von 2018 für 182 cm und 86 cm SL passt?

Gibt gerade eins hier um die Ecke, da bin ich aber mit dem Angebotspreis von 3600 VB nicht zufrieden. Dürfen die Dinger noch so viel kosten aus dem Baujahr? Finds ganz schön viel Knete für nen altes DH Bike.

Hier das Angebot:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Viernheim finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Sespri (6. August 2021)

Wie schon weiter oben beschrieben, würde ich persönlich nicht unter XL gehen. Ich habe noch einen anderen DH`ler, in XL mit einem Reach Extender. Habe zuerst keinen grossen Unterschied gemerkt, bis ich aus Spass wieder mal mein RM in Grösse L ausgepackt habe und ich den ganzen Tag mehr mit dem Bike als mit der Piste zu kämpfen hatte. Als solchen Zappelphillip hatte ich das Ding nicht in Erinnerung. Cracks mögen das als verspielt bezeichnen - ich kann darauf verzichten. In L ist mir mein Bike mittlerweile echt zu klein. Aber das ist letztlich Geschmackssache.

Zum Preis; was soll man sagen? Ich bin der Letzte der sagt, ein Dummer steht immer auf. Es sieht gepflegt aus und wenn einer genau so ein Bike sucht, wird er auch den Preis zahlen. Ich habe vergleichsweise schon günstigere gesehen, aber auch teurere. Für wie viel sie letztlich über den Tisch gingen, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Ben-HD (6. August 2021)

Danke dir @Sespri!


----------



## Fluhbike (7. August 2021)

Geile Karre👌


----------



## Ben-HD (11. Oktober 2021)

Schon lange kein Maiden mehr angesehen? Auf diesem Rampage Video gibts was auf die Augen!


----------



## Ben-HD (14. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (16. Oktober 2021)

Hier gibt es das Bike von Carson Storch im Rampage bike check:


----------



## Ben-HD (16. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (6. November 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (6. November 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (18. November 2021)

Carson Storch's First Rampage on a Maiden​"This is my Rocky Mountain Maiden, for the 2016 Rampage. This is a very special bike for me, painted by Painthouse Customs in BC. The paint job was based off navy ship camo, a paint scheme used in WW2 to blend in with the ocean. I had it painted with the classic red, white, and blue of the American flag, to represent my country at the biggest MTB event in the world. I picked it up and built it at the Rocky office in North Van, then proceeded to break it in filming at Big White with Vanderham. Then took it to the desert and ended up getting 3rd place and best trick at Rampage! Bunch of good memories on this bike, and the colors really worked well and popped off the red Utah dirt." *- Carson Storch





























*

 








						Carson Storch's First Rampage on a Maiden
					

Then took it to the desert and ended up getting 3rd place and best trick at Rampage! Bunch of good memories on this bike, and the colors really worked well and popped off the red Utah dirt.




					bikes.com


----------



## Ben-HD (18. November 2021)

[Dream Bike] Custom 33lb. Rocky Mountain Maiden
					

[ad3] “Any customer can have a car painted any color that he wants so long as it is black.” – Henry Ford As mountain bikers, deep down we all have the urge to build up a custom bike but it’s pretty rare that we get to act on it.  A few months back we decided to slowly piece together a “Dream...




					www.mtb-mag.com


----------



## Sespri (19. November 2021)

Ich sehe, mit @Ben-HD haben wir einen eingefleischten Maiden Fan .

Ach, wenn ich mich für das XL entschieden hätte (der Verkäufer hatte ein L und ein XL zu verkaufen, das XL einfach teurer), wäre meine Freude auch noch da.

Aber zu kleine Bikes gibt es ja nicht - die sind nur etwas "verspielter", wie schon mal angemerkt, die Formulierung entscheidet...


----------



## Ben-HD (19. November 2021)

Ich liebe sie alle, am liebsten hätte ich von jedem eins. Oder zwei.


----------



## Ben-HD (22. November 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (25. November 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (7. November 2022)




----------

